# xbox controller..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi guys,
going to get an xbox again as im fed up with my ps3. the only critisim (sp) i had of the xbox first time round was the controller and having to use the analogue stick to steer during racing games (forza 3 usually..), took me a while to get used to it which i don't mind doing again, just wondering if theres a controller out there that allows the direction arrows to be used for this instead?...

any assistance apprecaited


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You can set D-pad steering up in the menu.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

I find it easier to use the sticks personally, will be giving it a go with a wheel in the new year hopefully.


----------

